# Weiser Idaho Speedcubing



## Cub3Lov3r (Mar 4, 2015)

I am organizing a group here in Weiser at my high school, and I was hoping that you guys could send me some old cubes and stuff. To start it out. Anything please.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 4, 2015)

I can't send you anything, but if you need a lot of cubes for cheap, zcube.hk has some really nice deals on bulk ordering YJ GuanLongs.


----------



## Cub3Lov3r (Mar 5, 2015)

I know and I am working on gathering money for us but more variety in cubes would be great


----------



## sstutzman (Mar 21, 2015)

hello, 
Here a link to the idaho's speedcubing clubs websight we are based in south eastern idaho
http://idahospeedcubing.weebly.com/


----------



## sstutzman (Mar 23, 2015)

there is already a idaho speedcubing group in south eastern idaho
http://idahospeedcubing.weebly.com/
been around since january and we have about 15 members


----------

